# Picture of 1965 with 14 inch wheels



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Can anyone post pics of a 1965 with 14 inch wheels and 4.5ish or so backspacing. Ready to buy wheels and have seen many I want but can't figure out the offset & bs of the wheels picd


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wheels*

:cool You might want to consider buying 15 inch wheels. First, the larger wheel looks better on the car. Second, 14 inch tires are getting hard to find, you're really restricted in selection.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Factory stock wheels are more than likely going to have a 4.25" back space. 

If you want to be CERTAIN, get yourself one of these:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-01201

and MEASURE directly what will fit on your car.

Bear


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

How accurate is the tool that is on your link? I was looking into the much more expensive one made by wheelworks.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I used Percy's Wheelrite to fit a 12.5" wide tire in my stock wheel well, it worked perfect. I highly recommend it, money well spent.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running 15's on the back and 14's on the front. Gives it that classic Muscle car stance. I believe the bs is 4 3/4".


----------

